# DIY marsh stool



## bigbasschaser09 (Sep 16, 2015)

Anybody have any designs for one? I'm thinking 3 inch pvc. but open for any suggestions


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Sep 16, 2015)

Stacked milk crates.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Sep 16, 2015)

4 inch pvc, I'll try to describe this best I can. Use wood for top and stabilizer at the bottom. Cover the top in foam and use Camo fabric of some sort to cover, stapling it to the bottom side. I used a wood stabilizer about 8" up the pipe from the bottom cut like a hexagon and secured the top and bottom piece of wood with L-brackets and pop rivets. Be sure to use spray foam in the pipe to cut down on the suction when you stick it in the mud. Don't forget to cut the pipe at an angle and add a rope/strap to carry it.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 17, 2015)

You know you can buy these for like $30 right?


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Sep 17, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> You know you can buy these for like $30 right?



That's what I was thinking. I saw one in the new mackspw banded makes for like $35. Unless you have a lot of extra materials and time on your hands.


----------



## Joe Overby (Sep 17, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> You know you can buy these for like $30 right?



But, but, but Robbie....why buy one for $30 when you can build one for $75 and waste an entire day doing it??? 

Rather watch college football regards...


----------



## wray912 (Sep 17, 2015)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=diy+marsh+seat


----------



## bigbasschaser09 (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks Beta. Apparently its wrong to make something on your own even when you can buy it. Just a broke college student trying to save a dollar.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Sep 17, 2015)

bigbasschaser09 said:


> Thanks Beta. Apparently its wrong to make something on your own even when you can buy it. Just a broke college student trying to save a dollar.


 

Right, scrap wood layin on the side of the road and a few screws and you save 30$ towards shells or license. they arent hard, if its shallow enough, Ive even spray painted those tailgate chairs and used them in flooded cow pastures is florida. whatevers cheap and works....

But im a broke husband with beer addiction, wife, dog, and two kids in preschool.. what do I know....


----------



## Wild Turkey (Sep 17, 2015)

3" toilet flange glued to a piece of 3" pvc.
a round piece of plywood bolted to flange.
Sanded of course.


----------



## Water Swat (Sep 20, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> You know you can buy these for like $30 right?



This. My time is way more valuable.


----------



## jritchey65 (Sep 21, 2015)

Go to the first sticky thread on this form called "my killer elite blind frame".  I was looking through it at the pictures the other day and noticed a homemade swamp seat on there.  Its in some of the first few pictures.  Figured this would give you a little visual of what you might wanna do with the PVC and plywood.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2015)

jritchey65 said:


> Go to the first sticky thread on this form called "my killer elite blind frame".  I was looking through it at the pictures the other day and noticed a homemade swamp seat on there.  Its in some of the first few pictures.  Figured this would give you a little visual of what you might wanna do with the PVC and plywood.



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6598431&postcount=1


----------

